# سؤال اتمنى إجابته من الجميع وعلى الأخص الخدام والدارسين للكتاب المقدس



## aymonded (24 مايو 2013)

سلام لكم يا إخوتي الأحباء في كنيسة الله
من المُلاحظ في الغالبية العُظمى من الخُدام على كل المستويات وفي كل أنواع الخدمة، أنهم اكتفوا بالمعارف وركزوا عليها سواء علمية او روحية أو تاريخية أو فكرية او رد على شبهات.. الخ، ودائماً يفتقرون إلى الصلاة وحياة الشركة على المستوى الروحي العميق الذي فيه يتشربوا من اللاهوت بلقاء حي بالله القدوس...


فهل يظن أحدكم أن عمله سيُثمر أن ارتكز فقط على المعرفة، بل وطرحها للآخرين بدون عمل الصلاة وتقديم فيها برهان الروح والقوة !!! 
حقاً أتعجب للغاية حينما يُركز الناس على المعارف وحدها وكأنها ركيزة الإيمان وأساس قاعدته، مع أن الله اللوغوس لم يظهر في الجسد لكي يعطينا معارف علمية فكرية أو روحية أو لاهوتية، بل لكي يعطينا ذاته، أن نلبسه، أن نرتديه، أن يحيا فينا ويشع فينا نوره الخاص,,,
فأي معرفة تُقدم على أساس انها علم موسوعي محض فهي بالطبع تربي العقل وتضخم الذات لأنها تفتقر لبرهان الروح والقوة، لتصير حياة النفس وتدخل كل واحد في المسيح يسوع ربنا !!!


لذلك من منطلق خوفي الخاص على كل نفس من أن تهلك بمعرفتها بعيداً عن الله كتبت هذا التساؤل الاستنكاري، لأننا أن كنا نبتغي أن نُقدم المعارف الروحية للعقول بهدف العلم في حد ذاته فأننا بالطبع سنكون أول الخاسرين وسنكرز بمسيح آخر، مسيح العقل والفكر ونبني تمثالاً في العقول عنه، لأننا لا نواجه النفوس بالمسيح يسوع ربنا
ثم كيف نقدم من ليس لنا علاقة معه على مستوى الصلاة واللقاء المحبب مع شخصه، وأن تكون حياتنا إنجيل حي مُعاشاً مقروء في أعمالنا من جميع الناس !!!
يا إخوتي لا تصدقوا أنه يوجد علم ومعرفة في المسيحية بدون أن يكون مسيح القيامة والحياة حي فينا، لذلك فأن أي معرفة تُقدم لا تُقدم في جفاف بل في روح وحياة لكي تخلص النفس، لأن العلم ينفخ ويجعلنا نتكبر على الآخرين ونتعظم في أعينهم، بل وسنظل نحتقرهم ونُهينهم، ولن نرى قط أننا نهينيهم أو نستخف بهم، بل سنرى أننا أصحاب العلم والمعرفة وهم تافهون، وفي تلك اللحظة سنكون سقطنا من نعمة الله وتسببنا في أن الله يحجب وجهه عنا، لأننا أهناه هو شخصياً لأن صورته الخاصة فيهم، لأن ليس معنى أننا أصحاب علم أو معرفة نكون مبررين أمام الله الحي أو أفضل من غيرنا، لأنه ينظر للقلوب أين هي !!! هل هي عنده أم عند آخر !!! 


يا أخوتي اقول لكم كما يقال في القداس الإلهي: أين هي قلوبكم !!!!!!
وحيث يكون قلبك هناك يكون كنزك، فأن كان قلبك في العلم فسيكون هو كنزك، لكنك ستبقى خالي من الله الحي، لأنك تبحث وتفتش أن تعطي علماً لا قوة حياة الله لشبع النفس، وكرازتك ستتوقف عند العباقرة والمفكرين وستخص المسيح الحي على المتعلمين وتنسى أن المسيح مسيح العالم كله، وهو قد اختار جهلاء العالم والمزدرى وغير الموجود...

طبعاً العلم ليس خطأ، وهذا لا أقصده قط، ولكن أن ظل قاصراً على الفكر فقط *بدون برهان الروح والقوة*، سيصير كلام حكمة إنسانية مقنع ليس فيه حياة، بل وبه سيُصنع آنية هلاك لأنها ستظل بعيدة عن الله، لأن المعرفة الفكرية لا تُلبس النفس المسيح، بل الصلاة والامتلاء بالروح القدس الرب المُحيي الذي يغيرنا لصورة شخص ربنا يسوع، لذلك يقول الرسول:  [ تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم *لتختبروا *ما هي إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة ] (رومية 12: 2)، وأيضاً يقول: [ ونحن جميعاً *ناظرين *مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة، *نتغير *إلى تلك الصورة عينها *من مجد إلى مجد *كما من الرب الروح ] (2كورنثوس 3: 18)

فيا إخوتي حينما كنت وسط بعض الخدام وجدتهم لا يصلون لأجل الخدمة في اجتماع صلاة مع بعضهم البعض كل واحد فيهم يصلي بدوره فيه، ولا يجتمعون عادةً للصلاة في لقاءاتهم لأجل الخدمة وبنيان أنفسهم على الإيمان الأقدس، وأن فعلوها - أي الصلاة - يقولون الصلاة الربانية ويكتفوا بهذا وكأن اجتماع الصلاة لا يهمهم كثيراً لأن الحجة أنهم لا يهتمون أن يقدموا الروحيات بل علم فقط !!! وهذا هو العجب، لأن الفصل ما بين التعليم وتفصيصه وكأن لكل مقالٍ مقام هذا في منتهى الخطورة على النفس في الطريق الروحي، بل ولن تفلح الخدمة قط لأن الله غايب عنها، لأن الناس هي التي غابت عن الله وبعدته بعيداً عنها وظنت أنها تخدمه مع أنهم مخدوعين جداً !!!
بالطبع انا لا استهين بالصلاة الرباينة لأنها أن قيلت بوعي وإيمان حي ونطق الروح تستطيع أن ترفع الإنسان إلى الحضن الحلو الذي لله الحي بقوة تفوق كل وصف أو شرح، لكني اتكلم هنا عن ضرورة الصلاة لأجل الخدمة وسكب النفس أمام الله لأجل تأييد الروح بقوة من فوق لخلاص النفوس...
 

فانتبهوا لحياتكم قبل أن تسرقكم الأيام وينتفخ اي أحد فينا بالعلم، أو يضيع وقته كله في المعرفة وتتسرب منه حياته ليأتي يوماً يتفاجئ فيه أنه لم يحيا شيئاً بل كل شيء في عقله ولم ينزل لقلبة ليكون حياة يحياها في علاقة شركة مع الله والقديسين في النور ومع كل إخوته الذين يحبون ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد، قادر إلهنا الحي أن يثبتنا ويعقلنا لكي نصحى للصلوات ونحيا في شركة حقيقية معه على مستوى الخبرة في حياتنا اليومية، ونسهر على حياتنا ونبنيها على الإيمان الأقدس مصلين في الروح القدس آمين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 مايو 2013)

منسجم  جدا  جدا  مع  مضمون هذا   الدرس الروحى
متتلمذا  على  حقائقه التى تمس شغاف قلبي
طالبا من مسيحى القدوس  ان يعمل فَّي بروحه القدوس   ان استفيد من  نبرات صوت  راعىّ  الامين الرب يسوع فى تضاعيف هذا الدرس
عيناى تنظران اليك ياربى  فى كل حين لانك تخرج من الفخ رجلاى
لخلاصك انتظرت ياربي.

موضوع   فى نفس المجال


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 مايو 2013)

*ربنا يباركك موضوع رائع

اكتب لنا خطوات وتدريب الشركة مع الله
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (24 مايو 2013)

*سلام لك أستاذنا الحبيب:*

كنت بالمصادفة أتحدث منذ يومين فقط مع أحد أعضائنا الأحباء حول هذا الأمر.. ومن بين أمثلة عديدة طرحت له مثال *الثعبان*: لو أن أحدنا أبصر فجأة ثعبانا يتلوى أمامه فوق أي جدار فإنه يشعر فورا *بالفزع *ويهرب من المكان وقد ارتبط المشهد عنده بكل معاني *القبح والخطر وحتى الموت*.. ولكن لو أن الشخص نفسه تلقى هدية ـ حافظة نقود مثلا ـ من "جلد الثعبان" لفرح بالعكس بها، وعندئذ ربما يجلس ليتأمل *جمال *هذا الجلد *الثمين *سعيدا بهديته مفنخرا بها. 







​

*السؤال *من ثم هو: أين يذهب جمال هذا الجلد عندما يكون الثعبان حيا أمامنا؟ لماذا يغيب *كل هذا الجمال *عن عيوننا في هذه الحالة؟ لماذا يأخذنا الفزع وقد نصرخ، بل نستشعر بالعكس "القبح" في هذا التعبان؟

*والإجابة بسيطة*: عندما يكون الثعبان حيا يتلوى أمامنا فإن *العقل* يقوم بترتيب خبرتنا وفق معايير الأمن والسلامة أولا. لا يترك العقل لنا الفرصة للتأمل في هذه الحالة، وإنما بالعكس يستدعي فورا كل معارفنا وخبراتنا السيئة أولا، كل ما يرتبط بلدغة الثعبان وسمه وخطره، وبالتالي نراه بالأحرى *قبيحا منفرا*، وبالإجمال نهرب منه، أو نهاجمه.

ورغم وجاهة الدور الذي يقوم به العقل، ورغم أهميته، لكن الدرس واضح: إن *العقل هو ما يحجب عنا الجمال*، سيان في الثعبان أو في *أي شيء آخر*، لأن كل ما خلق الله خلقه جميلا باهرا. لكن العقل ـ بكل *برامجه وترتيباته وأولوياته *ـ هو ما يحجب عنا *الحقيقة*. 

*بعبارة أخرى*: نحن لا نرى العالم *كما هو حقا في ذاته*، بل نراه خلال *منظار العقل*، وهو المنظار الذي يجعل بعض الجمال قبحا أو العكس، وهو المنظار الذي يجعل بعض الحق باطلا أو العكس، وهو بالجملة المنظار الذي *يشوّه الحقائق أو ربما يخفيها بالكليّة أحيانا. *


*من هنا أعود لرسالتك*: إجابة سؤالك هي أننا، نعم، نعيش *في* عقولنا. نحن لا نحكم العقل، ولكن العقل هو الذي يحكمنا. نحن لا نستخدمه، بل هو الذي يستخدمنا. أصبحت القضية إذا هي أن نغمض العقل، وهذا هو التحدي الذي نسميه "*الإيمان*"! نحن نختار أن *نسأل*، لا أن *نصلي*! لماذا؟ لأننا أسرى العقل، لا نثق إلا في أحكامه، بل لا نستطيع الحياة بدونه، من ثم لا نستطيع أن نغمضه ثم نقفز *قفزة الإيمان*، أي أنه في التحليل الأخير *ضعف في الإيمان*. بالمثل نختار أن *نقرأ *لا أن *نختبر*.. لماذا؟ ضعف في الإيمان. نختار أن *نعرف *لا أن *نعيش*.. لماذا؟ ضعف في الإيمان! نختار أن *نفهم *لا أن *ندرك*.. لماذا؟ ضعف في الإيمان! وبينما يعطينا الكتاب الوعد بما هو أكبر وأعظم ـ *بالمعاينة *نفسها ـ "طوبي للأنقياء القلب، لأنهم *يعاينون *الله"، نحن رغم ذلك نختار الأقل والأتفه ـ طوبى للأذكياء العقل ـ ونريد فقط أن *نستوعب *الثالوث والأقانيم والتجسد ونريد فقط أن *نفهم *الله!

وليس ضعف الإيمان في هذا السياق سُبة أو تهمة أو إدانة، حاشا.. أقول هذا خاصة لصديقي إذا كان يقرأ هذه الكلمات. وإنما أقصد بضعف الإيمان وصفا دقيقا لمشكلتنا الأولى، مشكلتنا جميعا، وهي أننا صرنا *أسرى العقل*، من ثم نعيش تحت *سلطان الحواس *وتحت *عبودية المادة*! هكذا قام العلم وشمخت المعرفة وزاد الذكاء حقا، ولكن صار *الإنسان *بالعكس أكثر *ضعفا وعجزا وانحطاطا*! لكن هذه بالطبع قصة أخرى. 


*عودة ميمونة أستاذنا الحبيب، وموضوع رائع كالعادة. *


* * *​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مايو 2013)

طبعا موضوع رائع يا استاذنا وتحذير فعلا كلنا محتاجينه 

حضرتك فكرتنى بقصة قريتها عن شاب مسيحى قرر انه يدرس لاهوت وفعلا راح دخل كلية لاهوت كبيرة جدا ودرس فيها كتير وبعدين قرر انه يسيبها وميكملش وخرج منها مش اكتر ايمانا ولكن خرج منها ملحد 
العيب مكانش فى الكلية , ولا فى المادة المقدمة انما العيب انه كان داخل بعقله بس , وقلبه وروحه مش فى الموضوع خالص 
وفضل كده ملحد فترة لغاية ما قابل واحد ست عجوزة قد جدته , بتسأله انت ايمانك ايه ؟حكالها قصته , المهم قالتله انت معرفتش الكتاب المقدس ولا صاحب الكتاب 
قالها ازاى ده انا دارس لاهوت 
قالتله بص انا مش دارسة لاهوت زيك ,لكن هقولك على حاجة هنعملها سوا اذا حبيت , كل يوم ندرس انا وانت فقرة من الكتاب وانا هشرحهالك بطريقتى البسيطة وبحسب ايمانى , ايه رأيك ؟
وافق , وفضلوا كده فترة 
لغاية ما وصل فى الاخر انه رجع للايمان تانى , بس المرة ديه مش ايمان عقلى اكاديمى , انما ايمان اختبارى 

الايمان اللى الرب يسوع قال عليه اللى هو ايمان الاطفال , الايمان اللى بيخليك ترمى نفسك على ربنا بعيد عن الحسابات العقلية والمعادلات الرياضية 
العقل سجن يا استاذى , وانا بقول الكلمة ديه وانا عانيت منها فترة كبيرة فى حياتى


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2013)

هبنا أيها الرب سيدنا معرفة شخصك القدوس الحي على مستوى الخبرة وحياة الشركة معك
فاخلق فينا كلنا قلباً جديداً وهبنا أن نغوص في بحر محبتك الفائق وندخل في سرّ تجديد الروح القدس
حتى نكون لك شهود لا بالكلام بل بالعمل والحق لنكون إنجيل مقروء من جميع الناس ظاهر فينا ثمرك النفيس
لك المجد في كنيستك كل حين وإلى الأبد آمين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (24 مايو 2013)

شكراً استاذ ايمن للموضوع الرائع و المهم جداً كالعادة 
بدون الصلاة و الشركة مع الله لا يمكن ان افهم اقوال الله و مقاصده .
 بدون عمل الروح القدس و التمييز لا يستطيع شخص فهم الاقوال الالهية لانه اما سينصرف الي حرفية قاتلة او يعطي اراء شخصية تقنع العقل و لا تلمس الروح 
بدون برهان الروح و قوته و معونته و عمله داخل الخادم لن يلمس القلوب و لن يكون مغيراً و لا فعالاً بل فقط اقوال جامدة في قوالب يراها العقل و يقتنع بصحتها لكنها لا تلمس الروح و لا تدخل الي عمق النفس و احتياجها الذي هو من صميم عمل الروح القدس .. فتضيع الخدمة هباء 

و قد ادرك الاباء القديسيين ان الصلاة و الحياة الروحية السليمة و المستقيمة مع الله هي اساس ادراك و معرفة الله و كلمات انبيائه و رسله القديسيين ..

فيقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم : (1)
 [FONT=&quot]*[أى كنز يمكننا أن نحصل عليه من أعماق الكتاب المقدس، ونحن لم نتلامس بعد مع كل أعماق الحكمة، إذ أننا نزلنا فقط إلى العمق الذى تسمح به إمكانياتنا .]*

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و يقول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي : (2)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[إن دراسة الكتب المقدسة ومعرفتها معرفة حقيقية تتطلّبان حياة صالحة، ونفسًا طاهرة[1]، وحياة الفضيلة التي بالمسيح[2]، وذلك لكي يستطيع الذهن ـ باسترشاده بها ـ أن يصل إلى ما يتمناه وأن يدرك بقدر استطاعة الطبيعة البشرية ما يختص بالله الكلمة[3].*
*2ـ فبدون الذهن النقي، والتمثل بحياة القديسين، لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يفهم أقوال القديسين، فكما أنه إذا أراد إنسان أن يبصر نور الشمس، عليه أن يمسح عينيه ويجليهما، لكي تقترب نوعًا ما من نقاوة النور الذي يريد أن يراه، حتى إذا استنارت العين يمكنها أن ترى نور الشمس؛ أو كما أنه إذا أراد إنسان أن يرى مدينة أو قرية فيجب عليه أن يذهب إلى هناك لكي يراها[4]، هكذا فمن يريد أن يعرف فكر أولئك الذين يتكلمـون عن الله[5]، يلزمه بالضرورة أن يبدأ بغسل نفسه وتطهيرها بتغيير طريقة حياته، ويقترب إلى القديسين أنفسهم بالاقتداء بأعمالهم، وهكذا إذ يشترك معهم في السلوك يمكنه أيضًا أن يفهم ما قد أُعلن لهم من قِبَل الله، ]*


و يقول القديس باسيليوس : (3)

[FONT=&quot]*[ ان موهبة التمييز الروحي هي الضامن للفهم الصحيح للكلمة المقدسة , من يفسر الكلمات الالهية في الاسفار عليه ان يبدأ من نفس مستوي الذين كتبوا الاسفار .. و اقوال الروح القدس في الاسفار ليست سهلة لكي يتعرف كل واحد علي دقة و معاني كلمات الروح القدس فهذا لا يتوفر الا للذين اعطاهم الروح القدس عطية التمييز ]*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و يتابع القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم قائلاً : (4)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*[ لهذا فإن قال لى إنسان إن الصلاة هى قوة النفس فهو يدرك الحقيقة . فالجسد بواسطة الأعصاب يتشدد  ويتقوى ويجرى ويقف ويحيا، فإذا قُطع أحد هذه الأعصاب يفقد الجسد إتزانه. وهكذا فإن النفوس تكتسب بالصلوات المقدسة، نعمة وتميزًا واتزانًا، وتركض بسهولة فى طريق الفضيلة. فإن حرمت نفسك من الصلاة، فكأنك تطرح سمكة خارج الماء. فكما أن الماء هو سبب حياة للسمكة، هكذا الصلاة بالنسبة لنفسك. بالصلاة تستطيع أن تسمو عاليًا وأن تجتاز إلى السموات وأن تعيش بالقرب من الله. ]*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1 - الصلاة . للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم . المركز لاثوذكسي للدراسات الابائية .ص 10 , 11
2 - تجسد الكلمة . ص 181 , 182
3 - تفسير الكتاب المقدس عند الاباء . دكتور جورج عوض ابرهيم . ص 33
4 - الصلاة . للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم . المركز لاثوذكسي للدراسات الابائية . ص 9 , 10


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2013)

أشكرك يا أجمل أخ رائع (يوحنا المصري) على هذه الأقوال الحيه والنابضة بروح الحياة في المسيح يسوع
الروح الناري الذي يشعلنا كلنا بمحبة الله لتتحول كل معرفة لعمل في خبرة وحياة مُعاشة
كن معافي في قوة الله وفرح الرجاء الحي آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مايو 2013)

استاذى العزيز/
انت صاحب موضوعات متميزة جدا ومفيدة للجميع
انت موسوعة علمية وروحية كبيرة
لا ادرى كيف اشكرك
الرب يحفظك ويعطيك الصحة وطول العمر


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2013)

> فانتبهوا لحياتكم قبل أن تسرقكم الأيام وينتفخ اي أحد فينا بالعلم، أو يضيع وقته كله في المعرفة وتتسرب منه حياته ليأتي  يوماً يتفاجئ فيه أنه لم يحيا شيئاً بل كل شيء في عقله ولم ينزل لقلبة  ليكون حياة يحياها في علاقة شركة مع الله والقديسين في النور ومع كل إخوته  الذين يحبون ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد،



ربنا يعطينا روح اليقظه 
كي نكون مستعدين لملاقاته 
شكرا استاذ ايمن


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2013)

بأختصار ففي الاختصار حسب اعتقادي تصل الرسالة اسرع وبشكل اصح
==============================
المهم اولاً
 ان يصدق الانسان بأنه هناك قيامة وبأن هناك من ينjظرنا في الحياة الاخرى اي الابدية وبتعبير اخر اكثريتنا عنها شك بذلك  والا لكانوا  تصرفوا بغير ذلك
ثانياً
ان لا يؤجل الانسان  الموت عملياً وفكرياً ففي التأجيل يمارس الخطيئة على امل ان يتوب غدا او بعده مع انه لا احد يعلم ايمتا يأتي السارق
ثالثاً
ان يصلي الانسان ولو لم يكن جسدياً مرتاح
احد القديسين قال بما معناه:
اذا كنت تريد ان تصلي في الوقت الذي تكون فيه مرتاحاً فأنك لن تصلي ابداً


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة حياة التقوى في سيرة مستقيمة حسب النعمة المعطاه لنا في سرّ قيامة يسوع 
كونوا معاً معافين ومحفوظين في قوة الله وعمل نعمته آمين
​


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (25 مايو 2013)

العلم عندى جزء ﻻيتجزء من الايمان فبدون علم ﻻ يوجد ايمان و الدليل ماكنت فيهو ما انا فيه الان


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2013)

خادم الرب احمد قال:


> العلم عندى جزء ﻻيتجزء من الايمان فبدون علم ﻻ يوجد ايمان و الدليل ماكنت فيهو ما انا فيه الان



طالما هناك قوة الله فالعلم يقوي النفس بالإيمان الحي ويربيها في التقوى
لكن العلم بدون قوة الله وبرهان الروح والقوة فسيصبح سبب انتفاخ الإنسان 
وهبك الله أخي الحبيب التأصل في التعليم بالروح والحق آمين
​


----------



## jajageorge (25 مايو 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخونا الحبيب وتظل بيننا ننهل من معارفك وخبراتك الروحية لسنين طويلة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا جدا
 اشكرك الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبكم بغنى النعمة المُخلِّصة آمين فآمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (26 مايو 2013)

*نعم بالحق إن الصلاة هي إختبار حقيقي بالوجود في حضرة الله.
و شراكة مع الروح القدس و برهان لعمل شخص رب المجد فينا ..

و من أجل روعة الموضوع فلتسمح أستاذي الغالي
بإضافة بسيطة لذهبي الفم سيدنا قداسة البابا شنودة
الثالث برائعة من روائعُه الذهبية عن قوة الصلاة :

حيث أن الصلاة هي فتح القلب لله، لكي يتحدث معه المؤمن
حديثا ممزوجا بالحب وبالصراحة.هي عرض النفس أمام الله.

الصلاة هي صلة، صلة بين الإنسان والله.  فهي إذن ليست مجرد حديث،إنما قلب يتصل بقلب.

الصلاة هي شعور بالوجود في حضرة الله.  هي شركة مع الروح القدس، والتصاق بالله..

الصلاة هي طعام الملائكة والروحيين، بها يتغذون ويذوقون الرب" ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب" (مز 34: 8).

الصلاة هي ارتواء نفس عطشانة إلى الله "اشتاقت نفسي إليك كما يشتاق الأيلإلى جداول المياه" (مز 42: 1)،
"باسمك أرفع يدي فتشبع نفسي كما من شحم ودسم" (مز 63: 5).

الصلاة هي تسليم الحياة لله ليديرها بنفسه " لتكن مشيئتك".

الصلاة هي اعتراف بعدم كفاية جهدنا، وعدم كفاية ذكائنا،
ولذلك نلتجئ إلى قوة أعلى منا ونجد فيها رعايتنا..

الصلاة هي إلغاء لاستقلالنا عن الله.. 
 هي التقاء مع الله: نصعد إليه، وينزل إلينا..
 هي تحويل النفس إلى سماء والى عرش الله..

ليست الصلاة فرضا ولا أمرًا ولا مجرد وصية ولا مجرد تقوى وعبادة..
إنها رغبة وشوق..  وإلا كانت ثقيلة نمارسها بِتَغَصُّب من أجل الطاعة!!

الصلاة ليست مجرد طلب.  فقد يصلى الإنسان ولا يطلب شيئًا ..  إنما يتأمل جمال الله
وصفاته المحببة إلى النفس..  هكذا صلاة التسبيح والتمجيد..  أسمى من الطلب..
 لا يستطيع أن يتمتع بالصلاة كما ينبغي، من له طلب آخر غير الله وحده.

الصلاة هي موت كامل عن العالم، ونسيان كلى للذات، حيث لا يكون في الفكرسوى الله وحده..

الصلاة هي السلم الواصل بين السماء والأرض.  هي جسر نعبر به إلى السماويات، حيث لا عالم هناك..إنها مفتاح السماء..إنها مجموعة من مشاعر، تتجسد في كلمات..
وقد توجد صلاة بلا كلام، بلا ألفاظ..

خفقة القلب صلاة..  ودمعة العين صلاة..  وإحساس النفس بوجود الله صلاة..

إذ لا يوجد شراكة حقيقة مع شخص رب المجد
دونما صلاة حقيقة بإتضاع نابع من عُمق القلب

سلمت يمينك أستاذي و دام صليبك
موضوع أكثر من رائع
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 مايو 2013)

موضوع رائع وجميل جدا 

وهعتبر موضوعك ليا انذار بيفكرنى بالصلاة والعمل بها مع الله وحياة الشركة مع رب المجد

شكرا استاذى على طرحك للموضوع المميز


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة حياة الصلاة لتكون نبراساً لحياتنا وقوة تدعمنا وترفعنا إلى العلو الحلو الذي للقديسين
حيث بلد المحبين والنور المُشرق بالقداسة والمجد الإلهي الفائق آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا 
لكن المعرفه والعلم شئ مهم جدا خصوصا لحياة الخادم  
وزى ما بيقول الكتاب مستعدين لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم 
ام الصلاه 
فهى علاقه خاصه وحاله جميله  جدا بينى وبين ربنا 
وبدون صلاه مش بس خدمة الخادم فى خطر لا دا حياتى وابديتى فى خطر 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2013)

طبعاً العلم مهم لكن بدون قوة الله وعمل الروح القدس الذي يدعم المعرفة ويحولها للحياة بقوة الصلاة أصبح فارغ من مضمونه، والخادم الذي لا يسعى للمعرفة حسب النعمة المعطاه له مثل من تخلى عن سلاحه في المعركة فأن العدو يأسره ويصبح وجوده بلا فاعليه، مثل من أخذ وزنة وطمرها في الأرض ولم يعمل بها أو يسعى ليربح بها مثل التاجر الشاطر الذي يوسع تجارته ليربح ويعرف كيف يحيا في رغد المعيشة، حقيقي اشكرك على ردك الواعي والمميز، النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (26 مايو 2013)

*حينما  نتحَّول للصلاة، كأن لسان حالنا يُجيب « هئنذا يارب »، وهذا هو القرار  الذي يجب علينا أن نتـَّخِذه؛ إنه قرار الرجوع. وفي المقابل إن حاولنا أن  نُجيب بأيَّة وسيلة أخرى غير الصلاة، سُيكرِّر الله سؤاله لنا!! حتّى تصبح  استجابتنا هي الصلاة التي نُلقي فيها بذواتنا عارية أمام الله، ونترجَّى  ثوب بره . فالصلاة هي زمن الاستجابة الإنسانيَّة لتساؤل الله، كما أنها  مكان لُقياه، فقط حينما تكون صلاة مُتجرِّدة من الذات، مُتسربلة بالتواضع،  مغمورة في الحبّ.*

*
*
*من فم أبينا الراهب " سيرافيم البراموسي "
*​


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *حينما  نتحَّول للصلاة، كأن لسان حالنا يُجيب « هئنذا يارب »، وهذا هو القرار  الذي يجب علينا أن نتـَّخِذه؛ إنه قرار الرجوع. وفي المقابل إن حاولنا أن  نُجيب بأيَّة وسيلة أخرى غير الصلاة، سُيكرِّر الله سؤاله لنا!! حتّى تصبح  استجابتنا هي الصلاة التي نُلقي فيها بذواتنا عارية أمام الله، ونترجَّى  ثوب بره . فالصلاة هي زمن الاستجابة الإنسانيَّة لتساؤل الله، كما أنها  مكان لُقياه، فقط حينما تكون صلاة مُتجرِّدة من الذات، مُتسربلة بالتواضع،  مغمورة في الحبّ.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...



اقتباس مميز رائع من أخ يعرف كيف يختار الفقرة المناسبة لوضعها في الموضوع لتزيدنا شوق للتعمق في سرّ الصلاة بقلب ملتهب بالمحبة الظاهرة في الإيمان الحي، كن معافي في روح المسرة الإلهية آمين
​


----------

